# Pas de son



## stingounet (13 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
Je viens de changer le disque dur sur un ibook G4 et depuis, je n'ai plus de son sur les HP interne de l'ordinateur, la prise casque, elle, marche !J'ai bien rebranché le connecteur HP, mais rien y fait. Quelqu'un peut il me renseigner? y a t il une carte son ? et si oui...si elle est en panne est-ce que la prise casque peut marcher ? J'ai branché plusieurs fois un Jack dans la prise pour voir si il n'y avait pas de mauvais contact, mais toujours rien !!!!
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Invité (13 Mars 2010)

Si ça marchait avant le démontage on peut présumer que tu as mal remonté les connexions du HP.


----------



## stingounet (13 Mars 2010)

Helas non, ça aurait été trop simple !


----------

